

Samsung attacks Galaxy S6 Edge bend-and-break tests - ram535ii
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32201614

======
Someone
_" Some smartphones have different [levels of] durability in each [of their]
front and back sides respectively. SquareTrade has only tested the front side,
which may mislead consumers about the entire durability of smartphones."_

What a ridiculous argument. Someone should teach them about chains and weakest
links.

------
hoopism
Marketing 101. Say it till someone else proves otherwise... then say something
else.

